
Famous Awk One-Liners Explained, Part III - Anon84
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/awk-one-liners-explained-part-three/
======
pkrumins
Thanks for submitting, Anon84! And thanks to everyone who liked the article!
:)

~~~
Anon84
np. Just keep up the good work.

